# social abreacting



## risingmoon

Hola a tod*o*s.

Este término es un poco difícil de roer. Se encuentra en un libro sobre _mobbing_ (acoso psicológico laboral) y el contexto es el siguiente:

What factors exist in the work environment that can cause mobbing? We know that quite a few work-organizational conditions can be very strong stress factors – so strong that they can cause stress-related psychosomatic illnesses (e.g. heart attacks etc.). We also know which specific factors in a work situation that have this effect generally, regardless of trade or occupation: strong work pressure in connection with the employee not having any, or having very little, freedom to make his own decisions to plan and carry out his work; together with a feeling that he does not have control over his own situation, but that it is controlled by superiors or by a certain production technique. Through research, we know that severely stressed individuals have a tendency to take things out on each other. A hypothesis with a high probability is, in other words, one which provides a chain of connections of the following type: strong stress factors built into the work’s organization (and management) – frustration – *social abreacting* – mental violence.

Mi intento:

¿Cuáles factores existen en el ambiente de trabajo que pueden causar el _mobbing_? Sabemos que muchas condiciones organizacionales relacionadas con el trabajo pueden ser factores de estrés muy fuertes – tan fuertes que pueden causar enfermedades psicosomáticas relacionadas con el estrés (por ejemplo, ataques al corazón, etc.). También sabemos cuáles factores específicos en una situación de trabajo tienen este efecto en general, independientemente del oficio o profesión: la fuerte presión de trabajo en relación con el empleado que no tiene, o tiene muy poca, libertad para tomar sus propias decisiones para planear y llevar a cabo su trabajo; junto con la sensación de que no tiene control sobre su propia situación, sino que es controlada por los superiores o por cierta técnica de producción. A través de la investigación, sabemos que los individuos gravemente estresados tienden a desquitarse unos con otros. Una hipótesis con una alta probabilidad es, en otras palabras, una que proporciona una cadena de conexiones del siguiente tipo: fuertes factores de estrés integrados en la organización (y la gestión) del trabajo – frustración – *abreacción social (¿?)* – violencia psicológica.

Abreacción es un término usado en el psicoanálisis (Se trata de la descarga de tensión emocional producida por una represión. Esta liberación de tensión puede ir asociada a un recuerdo desagradable o un conflicto. La abreacción se produce al revivir la experiencia emocional que ha producido esta represión en el inconsciente y poder verbalizar ese conflicto). Sin embargo, en este contexto parece (o debe) tener otro significado. Se agradece de antemano la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Peter P

Mira estos dos hilos que se relacionan con tu duda.
abreact & abreaction
Research in abreaction therapy
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## risingmoon

Ya había visto esos hilos, *Peter P* y por eso hice la aclaración. No creo que tenga el sentido psicoanalítico. ¿Existe el término "abreacción social" en alguna disciplina? Y sobre todo: ¿cuál significado tiene en este contexto? Mucho agradeceré tu ayuda y/o la de otros colegas de WR.


----------



## Peter P

Sí existe el término. Mira este hilo y también puedes consultar otros artículos si buscas en Google abreacción social.
*Diccionario de psicología, letra A, Abreacción | Estudio del ...*


----------



## risingmoon

Disculpa mi insistencia, *Peter P*, pero el link que compartes remite al concepto psicoanalítico ("abreacción" solamente). Por otra parte, una búsqueda simple en Google no arroja resultados de "abreacción social", ¿podrías compartirme los resultados que encontraste, por favor?


----------



## Peter P

*risingmoon*, Cierto que la búsqueda en Google no arroja un resultado exacto de "abreacción social". Pero los artículos relacionado con la "abreacción" que he leído refieren a la palabra "social" como el contexto o entorno de dicha abreacción, (al menos es la forma que interpreto) y ese entorno puede ser emocional, muscular, familiar, laboral, etc. En el contexto que brindas en la apertura del hilo, yo no veo que tenga un significado distinto. No te seré convincente porque no te puedo brindar un enlace que con exactitud diga abreacción social. Ojalá algún experto en psicología laboral o general se una a este hilo y nos dé una breve disertación que nos brinde más claridad y conocimientos.
No hay que disculparse, la insistencia es válida cuando se quiere estar claro si vale la pena apoderarse de un conocimiento o no. Aquí aprendemos todos. 
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## flljob

No veo por qué el término "abreacción" no pueda aplicarse a un grupo social. Nada más ve lo que pasa en los partidos de fútbol en los países tercermundistas (y también en muchos primermundistas).

Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu apertura y disposición, *Peter P*. Puede parecer irónico, pero soy psicólogo y en mis textos de psicología general, social, organizacional y de comportamiento organizacional, así como mis diccionarios de psicología e incluso de _mobbing_ -tanto en inglés como en español- no hay nada al respecto. La abreacción es un acto liberador (desliga el afecto asociado a un hecho o al recuerdo de un hecho que constituye/constituyó una experiencia difícil - es una forma de reaccionar que permite descargar los afectos - si la reacción es reprimida, el afecto permanece ligado y puede ser patógeno) y de comprensión que no tiene lugar ni sentido en un proceso de _mobbing_ en la secuencia de situaciones descrita por el autor, ¿por qué? Nótese que las cosas van _empeorando_: los facotres de estrés propician la frustración, esto a su ves deviene en *¿?* y finalmente la violencia psicológica.

Claro, si hubiera quienes sí tengan alguna referencia concreta, ojalá la compartan pronto.

Quizá también se trata de un error de traducción al inglés (el original es sueco).


----------



## risingmoon

Pérdón, es "a su vez" en lugar de "a su ves"...


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, *flljob*. ¿Te refieres a la violencia entre los fanáticos? Podría ser, _si consideramos la liberación de los afectos de forma neutral, sin la carga que tiene en el contexto psicoanalítico_ (es decir, que el término se refiere, en su sentido original, a un acto que tiene una finalidad _curativa respecto a una experiencia usualmente temprana_). El autor habla de algunos factores que pueden causar un proceso de _mobbing_, proceso cuyo objetivo es excluir y/o destruir a una persona en particular. Siguiendo la definición de Umberto Galimberti en su _Diccionario de Psicología_ (siglo XXI, 2006), una persona puede reaccionar al hecho o situación que le afecta desde llorar hasta vengarse. Volviendo al párrafo que nos interesa y viéndolo de esta manera, la víctima de _mobbing_ sería el hecho que afecta a los potenciales acosadores frustrados que, mediante la abreacción social liberan su miedo, celos, etc. atacando a esa persona y dando pie a la violencia psicológica. Claro está, mientras ese grupo libera sus afectos causan daños diversos a la víctima. Si esto es correcto, quizá “abreacción social” sea el término correcto aunque no aparezca todavía como tal en ningún referente científico/académico autorizado.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## flljob

Me refiero a la violencia entre fanáticos y entre fanáticos y jugadores, como arrojar plátanos a los jugadores negros.

Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Hola. No me he olvidado de este hilo. ¿Alguien más puede opinar? Gracias.


----------

